# Boris Berezovsky found dead in his Surrey (U.K.) home.



## Retired AF Guy (23 Mar 2013)

From the UK Daily Mail:



> Boris Berezovsky, the British-based Russian oligarch who was one of Vladimir Putin’s fiercest opponents, was found dead at his home yesterday.
> 
> The exiled 67-year-old tycoon, reported to be ‘found in his bath’ by his bodyguard at his estate in Ascot, Berkshire, was to be a key witness in the inquest of murdered spy Alexander Litvinenko.
> 
> ...



More, including photos at  Article Link


----------



## Robert0288 (24 Mar 2013)

I read Surrey and immediately thought BC.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (24 Mar 2013)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> I read Surrey and immediately thought BC.



Fixed it.


----------



## Chelomo (24 Mar 2013)

This is big, Berezovsky helped a lot of the opposition in Russia, and had hands in many pies, including (Some say) the Thieves in Law (Russian mafia). While I certainly won't weep over his death, it will certainly change some things in the European playing field. Thanks for sharing Retired AF Guy, I didn't even hear about it before reading it here.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (26 Mar 2013)

And it just gets weirder and weirder. The latest from the BBC:



> Boris Berezovsky died by hanging, police say
> 
> 25 March 2013 Last updated at 19:18 ET
> 
> ...



 Article Link


----------

